

Success Beyond China Seems Unlikely for Its Online Giants - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/24/business/global/24internet.html

======
vorg
>"The young people who dominate Web use in China are not just searching for
information; they’re searching for a lifestyle. They are passionate about
downloading music, playing online games and engaging in social networking."

Perhaps it's better to say "they're searching for a lifestyle instead of
information". I once had to visit a netbar outside the main gate of one of
China's top ten Universities. It seemed, thru the haze of smoke, that everyone
else was online gaming. I started doing my business, but quickly hit a snag:
The acrobat-format document I wanted to read wouldn't open because there was
no software to read it, and the netbar security settings wouldn't let me
download Adobe Acrobat.

